# support under tank



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe a silly question but having just purchased a used fluval osaka 155 it came with a really thin mat underneath the tank. When I got it home being the paranoid person i am I have not got the tank exactly on the mat. It is slightly off on one corner. Maybe 4mm on the back corner meaning the opposite side fron corner doesnt have the matt under it.........Is this a big deal of shall leave it as is? I cannot ask my wife to help move it as it weighs a ton and I will have to call my brother in law over to help hence the question........advice please


----------

